# archery/hunting equipment bans?



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Rules such as those against crossbows, for example, for regulating what projectile you can use, the use of scopes on muzzleloaders, etc... rules that have NOTHING to do with safety or conservation, ought to be shelved, in my opinion.

We have a 3/4" broadhead requirement here in Hawaii and a 30-40# requirements for compounds to longbows and basically that's it.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## rddrappo (Apr 1, 2010)

California law states that a legal hunting bow is one that is capable of shooting an arrow a horizontal distance of 130 yards. I'm new to archery, and I'm really not sure if my bow can do that. I know most guys hunt out to 40 or 50 yards, but I don't know if a bow can launch an arrow that far. This state has a ton of rules that make no sense, but so far this is the one that troubles me the most.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Most any bow can throw an arrow 130 yards if you loft it adequately, but that is a strange rule. You wonder how it affects safety or conservation, which in my opinion, are the only reasons one should have a rule for HUNTING.

Don't litter and all those kinds of rules are not HUNTING rules and should be separated into behavior expected on certain lands and such.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

Shucks 50 years ago Distance shooters were shooting a arrow a mile (footbow)
Archery golf using recurves were reaching 440 yard holes,balls in 1 shot So 130 yards is pretty easy
Redclub


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

It's the ole _bit by bit _stradegy. Look at our country today here in America.........40 years ago you would never dreamed we would be on the verge of full-blown Socialism. The anti-hunters know that every little bit they achieve, gains them more grown. But, the sad thing is , if it's little by little their goal is acheived much easier.
Someone may say " you're over reacting"......well, look around....the fact that the 2nd Amendment has to be brought before the Supreme Court tells you that some folks in D.C. dont read the Constitution, or, they _dont care _what our rights are.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats entirely correct... and we need to not only be vigilant, we have to be aggressive vigilant.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

Curve1 said:


> It's the ole _bit by bit _stradegy. Look at our country today here in America.........40 years ago you would never dreamed we would be on the verge of full-blown Socialism. The anti-hunters know that every little bit they achieve, gains them more grown. But, the sad thing is , if it's little by little their goal is acheived much easier.
> Someone may say " you're over reacting"......well, look around....the fact that the 2nd Amendment has to be brought before the Supreme Court tells you that some folks in D.C. dont read the Constitution, or, they _dont care _what our rights are.


Spot on! And to think fellow hunters are aiding these groups! Fighting fellow hunters serve no purpose yet state hunting corporations like the Wisconsin BowHunters continue to help the anti hunting groups with their anti hunter position. Their greed & selfishness plays right into the anti's hands. They will use any means to keep the crossbow from the WI woods....These anti hunters will be defeated it is just a shame they are doing this in the name of hunting!!!


----------



## rddrappo (Apr 1, 2010)

Our state rules on broadheads are that they have to be larger than 7/8 of an inch. No scopes allowed on muzzleloaders. No red dot sights on any weapon. And as I'm studying for my hunter safety class tomorrow, I read that I have to purchase seperate deer tags, one for bucks and one for does/antlerless deer. Since I'm looking to fill a freezer, I guess I have to buy tags for everything and hope I can get one filled. What a mess!


----------



## xbow1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Curve1 said:


> some folks in D.C. dont read the Constitution, or, they _dont care _what our rights are.


They certainly know but I'm in agreement about the "Don't Care" part.

The anti's are gaining ground quickly, especially the anti's that hunt. They're giving inside information to government workers and legislators (snitches) that don't necessarily keep that information to themselves. The truth gets twisted and turned into something it's not...*LIES*.

The government uses every little piece of information it can get and not always FOR THE PEOPLE.

Take a look inside some of these state archery corporations. The anti-hunters are deeply involved with them under the guise of helping all hunting.

These people need to be recognized for the traitors they are!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

tjb50cal said:


> what stupid reasons has your local/provincial/states etc used for such bans?



The voice of the people. Our DNR surveys hunters to get their opinions on these tpyes of matters. We also have what is called the Conservation Congress in which every hunter in the state is able to vote on these types of issues. All this input allows legislators in our state to understand the voice of the people and set laws based on the will of the people. Every state enjoys the ability to set laws based on the will of the people. We have a representitive republic here in which each legislator is responsible to his constituents. Gun laws, game quotas, season length, Allowable weapons, etc are all part of a public process in WI. Creating or changing laws has to be of the people, by the people and for the people. There are few if any universal laws in regards to things like bowunting so states are able to set them as they deem correct as deemed by the voters of the state.


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

Curve1 said:


> It's the ole _bit by bit _stradegy. Look at our country today here in America.........40 years ago you would never dreamed we would be on the verge of full-blown Socialism. The anti-hunters know that every little bit they achieve, gains them more grown. But, the sad thing is , if it's little by little their goal is acheived much easier.
> Someone may say " you're over reacting"......well, look around....the fact that the 2nd Amendment has to be brought before the Supreme Court tells you that some folks in D.C. dont read the Constitution, or, they _dont care _what our rights are.


wow. you so hit the nail on the head here. good job.


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

we aren't allowed to bait here in PA but yet stores around here sell c'mere deer and such


----------

